
Bookmark this Adsvise is the ultimate digital ad sizing guide - andrewmichael27
http://www.adsvise.com/facebook
======
DanBC
Did you ask people to vote and comment on this story? That generally doesn't
go well.

See moderator dang's comments:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=sockpuppet%20author:dang&sort=...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=sockpuppet%20author:dang&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)

~~~
brudgers
Orthogonally, the submitter however appears to be working on the project based
on the changes to the site incorporating my comment on a previous submission
regarding sidebar items.

------
andrewmichael27
We launched Adsvise to help designers & marketers get through the mental maze
of digital ad specs. It would be great to hear what channels you think we
should be adding and what tools you would like to see next.

------
lukaszi
Nice, really good job.

------
cilaki
That's cool. Bookmarked it already!

------
emvu
This is super useful, I can only recommend!

------
georgevou
Bias but I love this. This is that moment when you build something that solves
a problem for you (me) personally :)

